# Router reconnect Batch datei



## Deon (4. Juli 2009)

Hi
Ich möchte mir als Free loader bei Rapidshare was laden, was viele Parts hat, aber da nach jedem Download eine Wartezeit von 15 Minuten erforderlich ist kommt ziemlich viel Zeit zusammen also möchte ich mal fragen wie man eine Batchdatei für einen Wlan Router erstellt, die ihn reconnected und ihm eine neue Ip-adresse zuweist, denn wenn ich ihn an- und wieder ausschalte habe ich dennoch keine neue Ip Adresse
falls das illegal ist könnt ihr es einfach löschen


----------



## Filico (4. Juli 2009)

das ganze geht noch einfacher mit dem Jdownloader


----------



## geforceeee (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
nein das ist nicht illegal. Du machst nur einen Fehler. Wenn du die Stromverbindung zu deinem Router kappst, bekommst du eine neue IP Adresse (sofern das DSL Modem in deinem Router ist). Rapidshare arbeitet aber auch mit Cookies (und anderem wie MAC - Adresse). Du musst also alle Cookies löschen und eine neue Ip zugewiesen bekommen.

Wegen der Batchdatei. Das ist relativ einfach. Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Probiere es mit ipconfig /renew!

Bis dann
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Deon (4. Juli 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> das ganze geht noch einfacher mit dem Jdownloader




geht das also ohne batch datei das er das ohne wartezeit macht?
Und ich habe ein Problem denn Jdownloader sammelt die Links aber ich habe so ne Seite wo ich nur draufklicke dann öffnet sich die seite von rapidshare und dann klicke ich auf freeloader dann zählt es die 82 sekunden runter und wenn ich dann die url in jdownloader einfüge öffnet er die seite nur 
was muss ich machen?



geforceeee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein das ist nicht illegal. Du machst nur einen Fehler. Wenn du die Stromverbindung zu deinem Router kappst, bekommst du eine neue IP Adresse (sofern das DSL Modem in deinem Router ist). Rapidshare arbeitet aber auch mit Cookies (und anderem wie MAC - Adresse). Du musst also alle Cookies löschen und eine neue Ip zugewiesen bekommen.
> 
> Wegen der Batchdatei. Das ist relativ einfach. Ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Probiere es mit ipconfig /renew!
> ...



Mein Router ist der LINKSYS WRT54GL
Der Router ist nicht an die Telefonleitung angeschlossen oder so, sondern bekommt seine Verbindung durch Wlan und mein PC ist per Kabel an den Router angeschlossen 
also weiß ich nicht ob das jetzt mit einem tipp geht aber wenn ja könntest du mir das bitte näher erklären denn ich blicke da nicht ganz durch?


----------



## Filico (4. Juli 2009)

> geht das also ohne batch datei das er das ohne wartezeit macht?


wenn du deinen Router und die IP im Jdownloader einstellst, funktioniert der Reconnect dann von selbst.



> Und ich habe ein Problem denn Jdownloader sammelt die Links aber ich habe so ne Seite wo ich nur draufklicke dann öffnet sich die seite von rapidshare und dann klicke ich auf freeloader dann zählt es die 82 sekunden runter und wenn ich dann die url in jdownloader einfüge öffnet er die seite nur
> was muss ich machen?


Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du übergibts alle Rapidshare-Links dem JD, falls die Zwischenablage an ist. Der JD sammelt alle Links, ggf. noch das Passwort für das Entpacken angeben, dann auf übernehmen klicken und den Download starten. Den Rest erledigt der JD, sogar das Entpacken.
Im Prinzip surfst du die Rapidshare-Seite nicht einmal an.


----------



## Deon (4. Juli 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du übergibts alle Rapidshare-Links dem JD, falls die Zwischenablage an ist. Der JD sammelt alle Links, ggf. noch das Passwort für das Entpacken angeben, dann auf übernehmen klicken und den Download starten. Den Rest erledigt der JD, sogar das Entpacken.
> Im Prinzip surfst du die Rapidshare-Seite nicht einmal an.



Nein ich meine so Seiten wo man ein großes Programm laden kann, da klickt man auf einen Link drauf und man wird sofort weitergeleitet zu rapidshare wo man dann auf free load klickt und der timer runterzählt und man dann auf download klickt
Ich kenne auch das wo ganz viele Rapidshare links untereinander aufgelistet sind, man sie kopiert und dann automatisch in Jdownloader eingefügt werden, aber in diesem Fall ist es nicht so


----------



## Filico (4. Juli 2009)

> da klickt man auf einen Link drauf und man wird sofort weitergeleitet zu rapidshare



Meinst du sowas wie Kurz-URL-Dienst ala TinyURL?

Manche Seiten machen es dem JD in der Tat schwer, einfach die Links zu sammeln. Da hilft dann nur Durchklicken. Du kannst aber einfach den Rapidshare-Link in die Zwischenablage kopieren wenn du auf der Rapidshare-Seite bist. Viele bieten auch eine DLC-Datei an, die sämtliche Links bereits enthalten. Dass erspart dir ne Menge Zeit.


----------



## Ragnvald (4. Juli 2009)

hoffe du hast noch die org. firmware auf deinem linksys wrt54gl.

dann probiere diese anleitung für den jdownloader aus. 

http://www.sb-innovation.de/f66/jd-java-downloader-tutorial-1911/

du musst nur beachten welche firmware installiert ist und diese auswählen.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## Deon (5. Juli 2009)

Danke Ragnvald werde ich sofort ausprobieren
und
Filico ich habe das mit dem Link probieren schon ausprobiert und wenn ich dann weiter mache üffnet sich ein fenster mit ner frage ob die seite öffnen will und wenn ich das dann mache kommt dann die seite von rapidshare die ich euch ja schon erklärt habe


----------



## Filico (5. Juli 2009)

Kannst du hier mal ein Bild von der Meldung posten? Bei mir ist sowas noch nie passiert


----------



## Deon (5. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube die bilder sind nicht mehr nötig denn jdownloader kann das jetzt nur mein problem ist, dass mein router aufgelistet ist aber wenn ich einen reconnect test starte, schlägt dieser fehl und wenn ich dann uaf router ip ermitteln klicke findet er den falschen und zwar einen anderen der in meiner Nähe ist, mir aber nicht gehört

ok habe es geschafft das die dateien jetzt runtergeladen werden, wäre aber dennoch sehr hilfreich wenn mir jemand das mit dem reconnect erklären kann oder zur not eine batch datei machen kann


----------



## Ragnvald (6. Juli 2009)

einstellungen> reconnect>reconnectmethode

unter dem punkt " liveheader/curl" wählst du deinen router mit der passenden firmware.

unter "benutzer" die daten deines providers

bei "passwort" das routerpasswort und unter "router ip" die ip deines routers.

die standart daten deines routers lauten übrigens

Routerpasswort: admin
Router ip: 192.168.1.1


diese org. daten solltest du ändern am wrt54gl

hast du alles eingegeben ist unten links der button " ändere ip"
dort siehst du deine aktuelle ip und bei erfolgreichem reconnect die neue ip.

noch eins.

wenn du vista oder win 7 benutzt, entpacke den jdownloader nicht in den programme ordner z.b c:/programme/.

unter xp kannst du ihn dorthin entpacken.

mfg Ragnvald


----------



## Deon (7. Juli 2009)

ok danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2009)

Filico schrieb:


> das ganze geht noch einfacher mit dem Jdownloader


 
Der Jdownloader braucht aber auch eine Batchdatei oder ein externes Programm für den Reconnect.
Einzig Cryptload kann das.


----------



## Ragnvald (7. Juli 2009)

wieso braucht der jdownloader ein externes programm? wie kommst du darauf?

mfg Ragnvald


----------

